# CO2 plumbing problem



## liquid_krystale (Dec 13, 2011)

Hi all,

Recently set up a spiffy pressurized CO2 system with all the bells and whistles, and trying to run it with an atomizer (inline-Upaqua), but having trouble getting my CO2 tubing to stay on the barb fitting.

The barb fitting (comes out of the solenoid manifold) seems to be too small for the CO2 tubing (standard 4mm ID, 6mm OD I think) or conversely the CO2 tubing seems to be too big for the barb, because the CO2 leaks out from the connection and the requisite ~30 psi pressure required to run the atomizer blows the tubing right off the barb fitting after a few seconds. Does anyone have a quick fix for this, or do I have to replace the barb fitting?

Thanks!


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

There are 2 sizes of CO2 tubing. You may have the larger guage variety. Did you buy the tubing from the person who sold you the regulator (with all the bells and whistles)? This usually helps to avoid the wrong size tubing for your set-up.

Respectfully,

Stuart


----------



## djamm (Sep 25, 2010)

Well, in the short term maybe try an electrical tie-wrap, or a very small hose clamp. I think you should replace the barb fitting or tubing as soon as you get a chance.

Good luck


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

You can try wrapping the barb in teflon tape, but as the others have said, getting the proper tubing/barb combination is the best solution.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Easiest is to cut a small piece of the tubing and bring it to your closest LFS like Oceans' Aquatic to see of they have smaller tubing. Easier to fit a smaller tubing over a large fitting.

May be you have a 1/8" which is more common. In that case you need a 5/32" barb. I think the new Lowe's has it. Otherwise, try to find a 3/8". If all else fail, get a needle valve from JL which has the proper fitting at one end.

Needle Valve for CO2 Regulator

You may have to adapt the to your regulator - parts are readily available.


----------



## liquid_krystale (Dec 13, 2011)

Thanks a lot, you people are awesome. I'll be picking up some new tubing soon.


----------

